# Favorite Hapkido video instructional?



## Raymond (Feb 16, 2016)

Just to generate some more discussion, I thought I'd pose this question.

Youtube has quit a few hour to two hour videos from various Hapkido sources like Lee Chang Soo, Kim Nam Jae, Ji Han Jae, etc.  Do you have a favorite video series in particular?  If so what do you like about it?  Is it because it is clear and well done?  Or is it because it is the kwan you belong to?  

Let's hear it people!


----------



## Seth T. (Feb 16, 2016)

Raymond said:


> Just to generate some more discussion, I thought I'd pose this question.
> 
> Youtube has quit a few hour to two hour videos from various Hapkido sources like Lee Chang Soo, Kim Nam Jae, Ji Han Jae, etc.  Do you have a favorite video series in particular?  If so what do you like about it?  Is it because it is clear and well done?  Or is it because it is the kwan you belong to?
> 
> Let's hear it people!



My instructor has been doing a series of great, short videos on the basics of Sin Moo Hapkido (Ji Han Jae's) system. 
SAMMA doc

Obviously I am biased, but I think, even aside from the quality of the material, he has been doing a great job with the format and instructional quality of the clips.


----------



## Raymond (Feb 16, 2016)

I've seen those and downloaded a few to my library!


----------

